# Divorzio e separazione



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Marzo 2011)

Ecco

a dire il vero ero stufa di leggere sempre "Tutte cagate o qualcosa di buono c'è?" appena aprivo la pagina del forum, per cui ho deciso di aprire un altro thread. 

Pensavo che magari possiamo raccontare qui le esperienze di chi si è appunto separato o ha divorziato

Comincio io:

Separazione:
A parte il fatto che ho pagato tutto io (e va beh...), il cazzone è arrivato in tribunale 2 ore e 1/2 dopo... stavano per rinviare l'udienza, dopo aver fatto passare avanti tutti gli altri. Volevo mettergli le mani addosso. Una volta uscita dal tribunale voleva offrire il caffè a me e all'avvocato. Io non volevo, ma l'avvocato ha detto "dai..." e così siamo andati. Io ho preso un prosecco. La sera ho offerto da bere a tutti.

Divorzio:
Il cazzone è arrivato in orario. Abbiamo diviso le spese, anche se lui si è lamentato che l'avvocato (scelto da me, conoscente di entrambi) era caro. Ho trovato assurdo che il giudice ci chiedesse "nessuna possibilità di riconciliazione?". Ma cazzo, dopo 3 anni e 1/2... se ci ho ripensato... non chiedo il divorzio. O no???


----------



## Mari' (27 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ecco
> 
> a dire il vero ero stufa di leggere sempre "Tutte cagate o qualcosa di buono c'è?" appena aprivo la pagina del forum, per cui ho deciso di aprire un altro thread.
> 
> ...



E' la prassi.

Separazione, ognuno ha pagato di suo ... mantenimento per il (allora bambino) ho ricevuto l'assegno solo per i primi 3 mesi, poi piu' nulla.


Divorzio in contumacia dopo 7 anni, pagato da me soltanto, lui:Irreperibile.


Un classico disertore come uomo/marito/padre ... meglio perderlo che trovarlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' la prassi.
> 
> Separazione, ognuno ha pagato di suo ... mantenimento per il (allora bambino) ho ricevuto l'assegno solo per i primi 3 mesi, poi piu' nulla.
> 
> ...


E tuo figlio non l'ha mai visto? Non l'ha mai cercato?

Senti ma ho letto da qualche parte che tu hai divorziato anche dal tuo attuale compagno o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2011)

Ehm... posso chiedere, all'incirca.... pagato quanto?


----------



## Mari' (27 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E tuo figlio non l'ha mai visto? Non l'ha mai cercato?
> 
> Senti ma ho letto da qualche parte che tu hai divorziato anche dal tuo attuale compagno o mi sbaglio?



Mio figlio mi ha detto che se per caso, malauguratamente lo incontra sulla sua strada lo riempie di botte, lo fa nero.

Si, anche con quello attuale ho divorziato, stiamo insieme per scelta sentimentale e non piu' per obbligo legale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm... posso chiedere, all'incirca.... pagato quanto?


se non sbaglio mi sembra circa 1 milione e mezzo (lire) entrambe le volte. Ma non sono proprio sicurissima... è passato tanto tempo (separazione nel 1999 e divorzio nel 2002)


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> se non sbaglio mi sembra circa 1 milione e mezzo (lire) entrambe le volte. Ma non sono proprio sicurissima... è passato tanto tempo (separazione nel 1999 e divorzio nel 2002)


Grazie mi hai fatto venir voglia di non sposarmi mai!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grazie mi hai fatto venir voglia di non sposarmi mai!!!


oppure sposati con una molto molto ricca!


----------



## Irene (27 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> se non sbaglio mi sembra circa 1 milione e mezzo (lire) entrambe le volte. Ma non sono proprio sicurissima... è passato tanto tempo (separazione nel 1999 e divorzio nel 2002)


ora la separazione consensuale costa circa 1800 neurini...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ora la separazione consensuale costa circa 1800 neurini...


Ah allora ok, non mi separo...
Costa troppi schei...
O meglio ho speso tutto nella terapia gas


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' la prassi.
> 
> Separazione, ognuno ha pagato di suo ... mantenimento per il (allora bambino) ho ricevuto l'assegno solo per i primi 3 mesi, poi piu' nulla.
> 
> ...


E io non capirò mai come fate a metter su casa con certi elementi, no?


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ora la separazione consensuale costa circa 1800 neurini...


 ecco vedi che ho fatto bene a non sposarmi e ad andare a convivere????


----------



## Irene (27 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco vedi che ho fatto bene a non sposarmi e ad andare a convivere????


 
sai..se avessi saputo più di vent'anni fa come sarebbe andata ..magari ci pensavo due volte anch'io.. ora non posso farci più niente...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

quello che mi dispiace è che li avrei usati volentieri per cose molto più impellenti.. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mio figlio mi ha detto che se per caso, malauguratamente lo incontra sulla sua strada lo riempie di botte, lo fa nero.
> 
> Si, anche con quello attuale ho divorziato, stiamo insieme per scelta sentimentale e non piu' per obbligo legale.


Marì, ma da Carl hai divorziato negli Stati Uniti o in Italia?

Negli USA è molto più semplice divorziare, vero? Non ci vuole tutto il tempo e nemmeno tutti i soldi che ci vogliono qui, o no?


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Marì, ma da *Carl* hai divorziato negli Stati Uniti o in Italia?
> 
> Negli USA è molto più semplice divorziare, vero? Non ci vuole tutto il tempo e nemmeno tutti i soldi che ci vogliono qui, o no?



In USA ... e li non ci sta la separazione legale, si va direttamente al divorio ... dove stavo io c'ho messo meno di 3 mesi al costo di 2000 dollari del 2004.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In USA ... e li non ci sta la separazione legale, si va direttamente al divorio ... dove stavo io c'ho messo meno di 3 mesi al costo di 2000 dollari del 2004.


beh... 2000 dollari non sono pochi. 

Però almeno non tocca aspettare tutto quel tempo


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh... 2000 dollari non sono pochi.
> 
> Però almeno non tocca aspettare tutto quel tempo


In America il tempo e' danaro.


----------

